# The Official ArtWorm Thread // Discussion and Work



## Raziel (Jul 25, 2006)

Ok people. This the artworm thread where we'll be dealing with any problems related to it and work on it.

What is an artworm? An artworm is a chain of LCs (large canvas designs), each made by a different designer, but of course with continuity. The artworm must look like a single LC, even though it is designed by several artists. There should be a continous design to link each piece.

If anyone wants to work on it, then just post. I will update the list. I expect people with knowledge in gfx/design to work on it. No offence to newbies, but I would like to have a list with people who are good and have experience. Once you are added on the list, you need to tell me when you want to work on it. It depends, because you may want or you may be able to continue a certain piece of a worm and not another. That is why I'll PM the worm in it's current state to everyone on the list. 

*The List*
Raziel (done)
Gallic Rush (done)
Yuurei (done)
Tonza (done)
Blizzard chain (done)
Apple (done)
Suzbot (done)
Vertical (done)
J c
Lunar
TripstA
Murasaki
KageMane

*Artworm/Mural Current state*


I hope alot of people want to work on this, and once I'm done with NF I'll probably go to NM too.

*Artworm/Mural UPDATE 31 July 2006*

- Both me and Gallic Rush are done with our panels.
- I have uploaded the worm. This is the link: 
- List was updated.

*Artworm/Mural Update #2 31 July 2006*

- Yuurei and Tonza are done with their panelss.
- Artworm and list have been updated.



*Artworm/mural UPDATE 1 August 2006*
- Blizzard chain is done with his panel.
- Worm updated
- List updated
- 

*Artworm/Mural Update 3 August 2006*
- Apple is done with her panel.
- Artworm and list have been updated.


*Artworm/Mural Update 4'th August 2006*
- Suzbot is done with her panel
- Artworm and list have been updated

*Artworm/Mural update 6'th August 2006*
- Vertical is done with his panel
- List and artworm have been updated



*Who's next for panel #9?*

P.S.: Someone should sticky this IMO. And if a mod wants to help or take the initiative, be my guest!


----------



## Tonza (Jul 25, 2006)

This could be fun so I'll be up for it. Though I don't know if Im good at this kind of thing...


----------



## Raziel (Jul 25, 2006)

You are good, don't worry, i'll add you.


----------



## J c (Jul 25, 2006)

Hey, could you add me on the list for now. I have quite a bit of interest on working with you guys, so to improve my skills and so.

Reserve a space for me. I'm currently on summer vacation and away from my home computer which has all my resources and photoshop. =)

Thanks~ >.<


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jul 25, 2006)

I want in on this of course.


----------



## Raziel (Jul 25, 2006)

Added people to the list.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jul 25, 2006)

is there a required size here???


----------



## Raziel (Jul 25, 2006)

Width doesn't matter, height must be the same as the first piece. (check the first post).


----------



## Blizzard chain (Jul 25, 2006)

Hmm, am i good enough?
Here is a link to some of my work
*Black Lagoon *


----------



## Raziel (Jul 25, 2006)

Not bad, but with your style it is going to be difficult to continue a certain piece of the worm. For example, could you continue the first piece (check first post) with one of yours? It would have to be some smooth continuity, no visible disturbing separation, they would have to look like one. I think it's pretty tough, but if you can pull it off, sure...your style would add variety!


----------



## Blizzard chain (Jul 25, 2006)

Would this be acceptable?
Konoha Xmas


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm in. But my width wont be as big though


----------



## Raziel (Jul 25, 2006)

Blizzard chain said:
			
		

> Would this be acceptable?
> Momochi Zabuza



Something along the lines of that, but it kinda needs more work. I will add you to the list though, and we'll see what you'll do when the time comes.

Yuurei was added too.


----------



## Countach (Jul 25, 2006)

i would love to join

yea 1000


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jul 25, 2006)

Hey Raz, I think I'll be working on the first panel as soon as I finish some other stuff I'm working on...


----------



## Raziel (Jul 26, 2006)

You mean the second panel, because the first is already done. ^_^


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jul 26, 2006)

Well, yeah. You know what I meant, stop making fun of me  ;_;


----------



## Raziel (Jul 26, 2006)

^ lawl

Ok, anyone else interested? Lunar, peK, Justice, ER, Kazuo?


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jul 26, 2006)

I think it would be fine if we pick up people along the way... After I finish my SOTW entry I will really start on the second panel in earnest.


----------



## Raziel (Jul 26, 2006)

Ok, I look forward to that. Good luck! If you want my PSD and stuff and well, for communication too, tell me your MSN and stuff.


----------



## Blizzard chain (Jul 26, 2006)

I can work on the 2nd right now if u want


----------



## Raziel (Jul 26, 2006)

No, I'll let Gallic do it. After that, if you think you can continue it, then it's all yours ^_^


----------



## Raziel (Jul 27, 2006)

Lunar was added to the list.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jul 27, 2006)

Huzah. 

I have my SOTW finished... I just need to decide what to do with the text 
So now I'm thinking what to do with the artworm... lp's are hard to make xP


----------



## Flash (Jul 27, 2006)

Here each artist makes a piece, and everyone keeps adding more, with different styles and stuff, thats what I understood.
If it is like I said I'd like to join if possible, if it's not like I said may you make it clear for me?


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jul 27, 2006)

Well, yes and no. The style should be different and have progression, but it shouldn't be very noticeable where one artist started and another stopped. For instance, right now I'm working on making some vector stuff for the second panel. It wouldn't make sense to jump to something like C4Ds or brushing right away. 

This is hard work xP


----------



## Flash (Jul 27, 2006)

Ty for clearing it up  I guessed so, even If I didn't wrote that ;P just wanted to be shure. So raziel started with the vectors, you'll keep on with some more, then another GFXer comes adds some, then comes brushings, and others... This would be an interessing work specially if you had each one speciality(one is good atbrushing, other might be good with so whatever). This is gonna be inetresting, and I think it would be fun guessing who made which part of it


----------



## Apple (Jul 27, 2006)

Haha, I didn't recognize the term for it at first. I usually call these fieldpieces or murals, but never an artworm! Interesting.

Razz, am I 1337 enough to join too? )';


----------



## Raziel (Jul 28, 2006)

Yeah, I didn't know they were called murals either, lol. Sure, Apple you're in.

edit: I added an example in the first post. Don't get discouraged.


----------



## Flash (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm not 1337 enough to join :'( Good Luck everyone ^^


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jul 28, 2006)

That's the one they had down at TM. Some of the panels were f*cking hot shyt.  I'll do my best to live up to that standard


----------



## Raziel (Jul 28, 2006)

As long as possible ^_^


----------



## chauronity (Jul 28, 2006)

Hmm.. artworm eh? Interesting example too. 
Cant wait this to be done ...


----------



## Raziel (Jul 28, 2006)

Don't you want to participate ? ^_^ <3


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jul 28, 2006)

I dont know when i'm gonna have time to do this Raziel so i'll just have to give you my "entry" now. Put it in where you think it looks best


----------



## Tonza (Jul 28, 2006)

^ That's hawt Yuurei. But now someone has to end his/hers to fit that. But I don't think it'll a problem though...


----------



## Raziel (Jul 28, 2006)

That's super hawt. I hope it won't be a problem ^_^


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks people 

Shouldn't be so hard though, it's either white or black on the sides


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jul 28, 2006)

I'll darken mine and the next person can make the transition piece I guess...

Sorry this is so slow in coming you guys. The spirit is willing but the gfx is weak >___<


----------



## Raziel (Jul 29, 2006)

lol, take your time. no need to hurry.


----------



## Flash (Jul 29, 2006)

Gallic you could make your even if without darkning but letting another artist making one darker than raziels and brighter than yours ^^


----------



## TripstA (Jul 29, 2006)

ohhhhh I remember doing a NF mural loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong ass time ago. i think

but
count me in


----------



## Raziel (Jul 29, 2006)

^ gotcha


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jul 29, 2006)

Good news! I finally came up with a theme for my panel! Sprites!

If anyone dares to say it's a bad idea I'll shoot them in the face 
With love


----------



## TripstA (Jul 30, 2006)

bad idea


















jk


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jul 30, 2006)

Tscht, you didn't even have me CLOSE to fooled TripstA...

Because I know you love me so much


----------



## J c (Jul 30, 2006)

Will be looking forward to your sprite theme Gallic. ^_^


----------



## Raziel (Jul 30, 2006)

I must do sprites too, Ansatsu, cuz your combination of real life backgrounds and sprites is ill.


----------



## TripstA (Jul 30, 2006)

Gallic Rush said:
			
		

> Tscht, you didn't even have me CLOSE to fooled TripstA...
> 
> Because I know you love me so much



 love you long time!


----------



## Xell (Jul 30, 2006)

I'll help


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jul 30, 2006)

Progress update: here

It shouldn't be long now, all I have to do is construct a replica of a Super Mario World level and maybe add some more effects. 

I'm off to do some "research" on my old SNES.


----------



## Raziel (Jul 30, 2006)

Dude ... that's awsome. I love you.


----------



## TripstA (Jul 30, 2006)

thats pimp haha  someone should stickie this ;x


----------



## Raziel (Jul 30, 2006)

Yeah, but I guess none of the mods actually read this.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jul 30, 2006)

Hm, I'll ask Mura and peK if one of them can sticky this, if only until it's finished.
Raziel's 
Gallic's 

I'm pretty much finished. If I add anything it will be at the top-middle (coin count, time left, etc.) so whoever wants to go next (Anastu?) can do so.

If anyone needs me to upload the .psd I will.


----------



## J c (Jul 31, 2006)

Oh, umm, I can't. 

You see, I'm on vacation in Hong Kong and my resources + photoshop is in Canada.. Gomenasai. T_T

PS: Raziel, Ansatsu_Daichou is now J c. May you edit that on the first post?


----------



## Raziel (Jul 31, 2006)

*Artworm/Mural UPDATE 31 July 2006*

- Both me and Gallic Rush are done with our panels.
- I have uploaded the worm. This is the link: 
- List was updated.

*For the third panel, who wants to work and continue the worm?*


----------



## Blizzard chain (Jul 31, 2006)

Meh, computor crashed so now i need to reagather all my programs, shouldnt take too long if i'm lucky :/ IF.....if only


----------



## Tonza (Jul 31, 2006)

I ended up doing my piece after Yuurei's. Hopefully it isn't a problem.
I tried to fit it after Gallics but it didn't work out so well.

Anyways here it is: (big image)


*Spoiler*: __ 




 was listening to Godspeed You! Black Emperor - Antennas to Heaven




And here it is in same image after Yuurei's: Link removed

Blending was pain so made kind of an shadow transition... dunno if it works that well though. :\


----------



## Raziel (Jul 31, 2006)

That's hawt. No really, it is hawt, but you need to make it fit better with Yuurei's. I'll try if you want.


----------



## Blizzard chain (Jul 31, 2006)

Yay, i finally got everything back. So, there are 2 pieces in the worm so far? I think i may be able to do the next piece


----------



## Tonza (Jul 31, 2006)

Raziel said:
			
		

> That's hawt. No really, it is hawt, but you need to make it fit better with Yuurei's. I'll try if you want.



I tried but well...
here: 



outfit from Episode 1

better?


----------



## Raziel (Jul 31, 2006)

It's ok, I made the modifications myself and it's shaping up quite nicely. Good job everyone!

*Artworm/Mural Update 31 July 2006*

- Yuurei and Tonza are done with their panelss.
- Artworm and list have been updated.


----------



## Tonza (Jul 31, 2006)

^woah nice work with the modifications. It's shaping up nicely.


----------



## Flash (Jul 31, 2006)

Amazing work ^^


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jul 31, 2006)

Lawl, my piece is flowing so horribly into Yuurei's. 

I think it would have been better to go Tonza--> Yuurei with something transitioning from mine to Tonza's.

@Tonza, your panel puts mine to shame :<


----------



## Blizzard chain (Jul 31, 2006)

I can do the next frame now.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jul 31, 2006)

Very hot piece Tonza 

Liking how this is turning out


----------



## Blizzard chain (Jul 31, 2006)

Meh, here is teh new piece
Link removed


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jul 31, 2006)

2 comments: The text needs to go, or else be drastically changed.
It's an interesting piece. 

Who's going next?


----------



## Blizzard chain (Jul 31, 2006)

Fine, da text is gone


----------



## Raziel (Aug 1, 2006)

Ok, I added the new panel to the mural.

*Artworm/mural UPDATE 1 August 2006*
- Blizzard chain is done with his panel.
- Worm updated
- List updated

*Who wants to work on the sixth panel?*


----------



## Raziel (Aug 2, 2006)

*Who wants to work on the sixth panel?*


----------



## Blizzard chain (Aug 2, 2006)

Well, there are currently 5 people who havent done a part yet, you could send em a pm


----------



## Gallic Rush (Aug 2, 2006)

You lazy bastards signing up and then ignoring the thread 

GET BACK TO WORK!


----------



## Gallic Rush (Aug 2, 2006)

*Points to Suz's avatar*

That's what I'm like right now


----------



## Raziel (Aug 2, 2006)

lol

someone else?


----------



## Apple (Aug 2, 2006)

I might give it a try for the next panel, if no one else is.  The only issue is that I've got this commission to finish for my cousin. )x 

But I think I can squeeze in time to work on it without making it embarassingly half-assed. Unless someone else wants to do it before me?


----------



## Raziel (Aug 2, 2006)

^ yaaaaaaay, Apple FTW. you can do it! XD


----------



## J c (Aug 3, 2006)

Umm, is there a due date for this project? T_T

I must clarify once again, I'm in Hong Kong, away from my home computer which has all my resources including photoshop.

If there IS a due date please tell me! The earliest time I can start working is right after I get off the plane on *August 26th*. =[ I know that's like, 22 days from now..but yeah. >.<

SORRY~~~~


----------



## Raziel (Aug 3, 2006)

No due date, I plan to extend this worm as long as possible.

*Artworm/Mural Update 3 August 2006*
- Apple is done with her panel.
- Artworm and list have been updated.


*Who wants to do panel #8?*


----------



## Apple (Aug 3, 2006)

Many apologies for my piece! )x It's hard to continue with, so please don't kill me.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Aug 3, 2006)

elppA is a her? 

Impossible!

leizar you're a liar!

On a side note, you're name backwards is still cooler than mine


----------



## Blizzard chain (Aug 3, 2006)

Well, it isnt impossible, if an egg cell has 2 X chromosomes and it develops, it will be a girl.... But other than that...alot of people have cooler backward names


----------



## Tonza (Aug 3, 2006)

Really hawt panel Apple. 

My nick sucks forward and backward. (but I have used it for years and I suck at making up nicknames)


----------



## Flash (Aug 3, 2006)

Nice pannel apple ^^


----------



## Gallic Rush (Aug 3, 2006)

Silence niack-bizzle! I'll not be lectured to about the birds and the bees by the likes of your ghetto ass!

And yes, ass-knot is rather a horrible nick name :/


----------



## Blizzard chain (Aug 3, 2006)

niack-bizzle? :? I have been offended. I feel like typing and abiding the laws of grammar at the same time. Do not make me cover up every single grammar mistake made on the forum. I think that Rush needs a time out.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Aug 3, 2006)

That's what your name looks like to me right now xD

Sorry if you actually were offended


----------



## Blizzard chain (Aug 3, 2006)

No. I'm not...or am I? But I think it is pronounced  knee-ak druh-zilb. It looks cooler than it sounds. :/ Meh, wonder who will do the next panel


----------



## Raziel (Aug 3, 2006)

I actually like leizaR ... lazer ... laser ... nice.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Aug 3, 2006)

We probably won't get another panel done for awhile... although, Lunar is probably free to do it. He hasn't responded at all though, probably forgot about us


----------



## Gallic Rush (Aug 3, 2006)

Good to hear Toby!

Both things that is.


----------



## Raziel (Aug 3, 2006)

Yup, tobzus to teh rescue!!!


----------



## Blizzard chain (Aug 3, 2006)

Suzbot said:
			
		

> If you want I could have a go at the next panel since I have a free day tomorrow before I leave (because I aced the interview today and got the job )


Congrats. If you dont mind me asking, what job do you have?


----------



## Blizzard chain (Aug 4, 2006)

Meh, congrats again, so are you going to do the next panel today?:abduct


----------



## Gallic Rush (Aug 4, 2006)

Nice work there Suz


----------



## Raziel (Aug 4, 2006)

Great job Suzbot, the worm is shaping up quite nicely.

*Artworm/Mural Update 4'th August 2006*
- Suzbot is done with her panel
- Artworm and list have been updated



*Who wants to do panel #8?*


----------



## Blizzard chain (Aug 4, 2006)

Gaspz0rs!
Aw well. Great job on yur panel


----------



## Raziel (Aug 4, 2006)

Suzbot said:
			
		

> Raziel pst.
> 
> I'm a girl o_O



nice, i'm editing the post right now


----------



## Gallic Rush (Aug 5, 2006)

BuMp motha phuckas, BUMP

Are we just going to leave it at this?


----------



## Raziel (Aug 5, 2006)

Definately not! J c where are you?


----------



## J c (Aug 6, 2006)

I'M HERE??!?!?!??!?! 

Sowwy...but I don't want to quote myself or type everything again..>_<

I can only work on August 26th  Please don't kill me


----------



## Vertical (Aug 6, 2006)

here

Use it if you want to. =)


----------



## Raziel (Aug 6, 2006)

OMG, Vertical!!!! That would be great, but it's nasty to make it fit in...
Meh, I'll try something, cuz it's superb. Anyways, you are added to the list and if I can't make it fit right now, then Ill make sure it will be part of the worm at a later time.

edit: Man, I think it's impossible to make it fit, can you try it Vertical?  because you have the .psd.

this is the artworm, it needs to come after Suzbot's piece


----------



## Vertical (Aug 6, 2006)

I don't think I can make it fit either. TT_TT


----------



## J c (Aug 6, 2006)

Er..place it next to Suz's and then just smudge the edge?

Like it's fading into black or something..but if that still doesn't work, don't try to force it in.


----------



## Raziel (Aug 6, 2006)

Meh, I had no other idea.  It's a bit rough, but it works. 

*Artworm/Mural update 6'th August 2006*
- Vertical is done with his panel
- List and artworm have been updated



*Who's next for panel #9?*


----------



## Blizzard chain (Aug 6, 2006)

Yay, it was stickied.


----------



## Xell (Aug 6, 2006)

I'll take panel 9 please! =D


----------



## Raziel (Aug 6, 2006)

sorry, TripstA is next.


----------



## Vertical (Aug 6, 2006)

I think you did a pretty good job of making it fit!


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 6, 2006)

I've been following the artworm for a bit, and I must say it's been looking really good, but the last section from Vertical really throws off the entire flow of the worm.  Not to say that it isn't good by itself because it's a cool piece, but the worm loses its sense of transition.  Perhaps it could be taken out and moved until another panel has a darker transition at the end, just a thought.


----------



## TripstA (Aug 6, 2006)

Ver1: 


Ver2:

its hard for me to tell and blend it the black cause either my monitor or my pc is wack  sry.


----------



## J c (Aug 7, 2006)

OoO, this thing finally got stickied~ xD


----------



## Raziel (Aug 7, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> I've been following the artworm for a bit, and I must say it's been looking really good, but the last section from Vertical really throws off the entire flow of the worm.  Not to say that it isn't good by itself because it's a cool piece, but the worm loses its sense of transition.  Perhaps it could be taken out and moved until another panel has a darker transition at the end, just a thought.



I've taken that into consideration. 

*Ok, TripstA, I'm sorry, but you need to make some modifications, since you have the psd. First of all, you need to make the texture in your bg fade to black to the right and then make it similar to the texture in Suzbot's or Apple's pieces to the left. If you do that, I LOVE YOU <3*

For the moment, the artworm remains as it is.


----------



## TripstA (Aug 7, 2006)

uhh.. if I do that then doesnt that mean suzbot gotta redo his/hers?


----------



## Raziel (Aug 7, 2006)

No, your texture is already simillar to Suzbot's, just make it MORE simillar and make it fade to black at the right. If you can do that next week, then it's great and I'll give the worm a break, if not, I'll add yours next to Vertical's.


----------



## J c (Aug 7, 2006)

He means try to make the blending right and make the transition smooth.

^____^ I know you know that. =P


----------



## murasex (Aug 13, 2006)

Vertical's is so fucking hot.




I wanna be apart of this! ;o;
And this was started right when I left... ;o;!!!


----------



## Raziel (Aug 14, 2006)

Sure Mura, I was just having a break from the artworm, i need to modify it a bit and then you can start on your panel. You are added to the list anyways ^^.


----------



## murasex (Aug 14, 2006)

Oh, awesome~!

But is there a guideline to go by? o_O;

Does the size vary?


----------



## J c (Aug 14, 2006)

I believe height stays the same and the width could vary?


----------



## Blizzard chain (Aug 14, 2006)

Height  is same, width, as long as you need. Yup


----------



## murasex (Aug 14, 2006)

Wow. Really? Such freedom. >=0


And the theme is my choice? For my piece.


----------



## Blizzard chain (Aug 14, 2006)

Yes, as long as it looks like one piece with the part preceding it. It should blend in to the end of it and then gradually go into something new, it should show at least some graduation even if there is little space.


----------



## Raziel (Aug 16, 2006)

By next week, i'll update the worm and make everything fit in as well as possible. I don't have much time right now, so next week will the artworm come back to life ^^


----------



## KageMane (Aug 17, 2006)

Hey Raz I'd like to join too!

i wont be able to get started till mid september so... is that too late?


----------



## Raziel (Aug 18, 2006)

No , it's not late, this worm should continue until forever xD


----------



## KageMane (Aug 18, 2006)

Raziel said:
			
		

> No , it's not late, this worm should continue until forever xD



Ok, u can count on me then.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Aug 30, 2006)

Dont work too fast KM


----------



## Raziel (Aug 31, 2006)

This artworm is probably the only reason I'm staying here and I need to get back to work, but I'm sooooo lazy.


----------



## J c (Aug 31, 2006)

I've checked TM yesterday, and men, was I amazed. D:


----------



## Gallic Rush (Sep 14, 2006)

Going to TM for the first time can be like that :/

Of course, it used to be even better. Oddly enough, the downtrend in quality (i.e. more noobs joined) coincided with the time I decided to start posting :/


----------



## sovereign (Oct 21, 2006)

've read the first few posts and some more... still couldnt understand what's this all about... before i ask what's goin on here may i ask if im qualified to join?? i dont want to give you a hard time explaining to me if im not qualified...


----------



## Ooter (Nov 1, 2006)

Sounds good, looks good im up for it.


----------



## azuken (Nov 3, 2006)

I would love to contribute to this. What are the size restraints so i can beging to work on it?


----------



## Raziel (Nov 3, 2006)

the details and an example should be in the first. i don't know if I have time to modify the whole thing, but you could still do your thing. you should use the height that has already been used. width can be whatever you want.


----------



## chauronity (Nov 9, 2006)

How's this coming up?


----------



## Raziel (Nov 10, 2006)

it's mostly dead... i'm too busy to work on it, to update it. too bad


----------



## Gallic Rush (Nov 15, 2006)

WOOT

Art worm.

Yeah.

This died hard.


----------



## Lightning (Dec 8, 2006)

alright, im in, if i can be in


----------



## Gurbik (Dec 8, 2006)

If im allowed i would like to contribute do i have to wait for other people to finish their stuff or should i just take down the resolution and start working?


----------



## Mori` (Dec 9, 2006)

GR is a sadist


----------



## Gallic Rush (Dec 9, 2006)

^Am not!

I just think it's good for you guys to work some 

Raziel doesn't seem to have visited NF in a bit so I'll take the liberty of saying byak and Gurbik can start on the next piece. I think it would be good of you guys to work together on this, and feel free to illicit help from other Sex Pixels as well.

Moridin, aren't you going to sign up?


----------



## Lightning (Dec 9, 2006)

are you gonna take over the artworm if raz doesnt come back?


----------



## Gallic Rush (Dec 10, 2006)

No... it's Raz's idea so he keeps the baton. 

But that's besides the point. I can always message Raz to update the worm once you guys finish so just get to work


----------



## Raven (Dec 10, 2006)

Gallic Rush said:


> No... it's Raz's idea so he keeps the baton.
> 
> But that's besides the point. I can always message Raz to update the worm once you guys finish so just get to work


Alright, I'll join so I don't get raped...>_>
What do I have to do and please say it won't be too hard.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Dec 10, 2006)

Dunno, I'm waiting to see what byak and Gurbik come out with.


----------



## Raziel (Dec 11, 2006)

after the 22nd of december (last school day this year) i'll be able to update the worm with anything 
so, get working, i guess.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 16, 2006)

Hello I was wondering if anybody knows where I can find those cute little colored drawings of people with cute sayings from it?

I think the most recent one I saw was the yellow one hugging himself and saying "Ill just stay like this until your able to give me a real one" or somethin like that. If anybody could help me Id appreciate it. Im planning on it putting it as my wallpaper.  Thanks guys


----------



## Gallic Rush (Dec 17, 2006)

Shadow, I don't think you're asking in the right place :/

And I swear to god I'm going to break my foot up byak and Gurbik's ass. Those biznitches better get working soon or I'll take out the whip


----------



## Gurbik (Dec 17, 2006)

simmer down now gr let me get some food in me then ill get to work i gota brainstorm this shit man.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 18, 2006)

oh? i thought you could discuss work here.  Im looking for the rest of the works made by this person.


----------



## Gurbik (Dec 18, 2006)

GR spare your foot the work has begun the ruf draft is out its in the sexpixles thread.


----------



## 8018 (Jan 3, 2007)

Shadow said:


> oh? i thought you could discuss work here.  Im looking for the rest of the works made by this person.



look through myspace, 
alot of people have those in their
profiles, i'm sure you'll find the name of the
artist among them.


----------



## Haruko (May 10, 2007)

Whatever happened to this?


----------



## Heero (May 10, 2007)

Haruko said:


> Whatever happened to this?


they forgot about it?


----------



## Haruko (May 21, 2007)

We should start it up again or something.


----------

